# live Bait in panama city beach



## biggabuck (Jun 6, 2012)

Yall tell me where i can get live sardines and cigars. Does capt charlie have them or some where?


----------



## Papercuts (Jun 6, 2012)

Yea. I would like to know as well i am headed there saturday morning.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jun 6, 2012)

The whistle bouy was loaded with cigar minnows this past weekend.  If you are shore bound they are normally hanging out around the piers, just drop your sabiki rig and load up.  I know of no where that sales them onshore, the bait barge/boat inside the pass has them most mornings, they normally have hard tails and pinfish too.  I have been catching a mess of hardtails over most all the live bottom the past year and trolling small spoons just inside the pass.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 7, 2012)

Check out Half Hitch tackle!


----------



## biggabuck (Jun 7, 2012)

Where is the whistle bouy?


----------



## T-Boy (Jun 27, 2012)

biggabuck said:


> Where is the whistle bouy?



Get directions to Uncle Earnie's or Hunts (eating places) just over the Hathaway Bridge and I think take a right on Beck Ave after a couple of miles.  There is a free boat launch next to Uncle Earnie's that puts you in St Andrews Bay. Follow the buoy's out through the pass (jetties) in the gulf and there are usually bait fish around the buoys. The Whistle Buoy is out a couple miles and is the one with the whistle on top. (duh).

I have only been out there twice but I think these directions are fairly accurate. We caught cigs and baby bonita which is also good king bait.

Easy to find and easy to get back without a GPS. Good luck.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jun 28, 2012)

shakey gizzard said:


> Check out Half Hitch tackle!



Half Hitch has live shrimp and eels during ling season, I have never seen them have live cigar minnows or sardines.  They have them frozen though.


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Jun 28, 2012)

biggabuck said:


> Where is the whistle bouy?



Follow the pass about 4-5 miles


----------

